# What USB 3.0 WiFi adapter will be support by the FreeBSD?



## Deleted member 55181 (Aug 25, 2018)

I buy PCI-E to SATA adapter for Fuitsu S450, is visible under FreeBSD and local storage on samba and torrent working corectly. But this adapter have two e-sata slot that can work as USB 3.0 So, which WiFi 5.0Ghz (For 300mbps internet) will be working with FreeBSD?


https://img.staticbg.com/thumb/view/upload/2014/04/SKU124124/2.JPG


----------

